# Forest Kingdom released!!



## TARI (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello guys!
Finally all details are here! :D 






Forest Kingdom is a 7 gb library with more than 7.500 samples (44Khz-24bits. Instruments samples mono and pads stereo) and more than 200 sounds.

*Release date:* Friday 8 or Monday 11. Available at Sounds on Demand to download.
* Shipping *will start 10 days later
*Price:* 199 Euros (VAT included)

Download Manual here to see the instruments list:
*http://www.samplelibraries.com/docs/ForestKingdomManual.pdf (FOREST KINGDOM MANUAL)*

*Audio Demos:*
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... t-kingdom/
*Videos:*
*Don't miss the new soundscapes preview videos!*
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p ... 5A4816C1A8

http://www.bestservice.de/index.asp/en
http://www.soundsondemand.com/detail.asp/forest_kingdom/en/1 (http://www.soundsondemand.com/detail.as ... ngdom/en/1)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks nice! Looking forward to some more details when you have them....


----------



## Ed (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG deep sampled and legato ethnic winds????


YES

I really want Silk because of that, but if this is an alternative!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

No surprise here Tari. You repeatedly have the 'Midas touch' when it comes to these 'niche' libraries. I am Personally grateful for your work as it always adds just the right color to my projects.

Looking forward to buying this one.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

Looks fantastic as ever Tari.

Can't wait to hear more.

Nick


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

I'd really like to see more too.
Very niche stuff is like Gold in the right hands.


----------



## TARI (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

Thank you guys for your kind words 

Ed, Forest Kingdom is not as massive as Silk in terms of wind instruments. There will be just some flutes with real legato and portamento, but believe me they sound great. Forest Kingdom will have more than flutes (some of them like pan flutes without legato :mrgreen: )

Here you can listen to one I particulary love. A native american flute. The track consist of one pad and said flute. Both from Forest Kingdom. Just some ornaments here and there, the rest is real legato and portamento. All those "mordents" you hear are played with real legato.

*NIGHT SPIRITS CALLING*

[mp3]http://www.samplelibraries.com/demos/night_spirits_calling.mp3[/mp3]

Tari


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 15, 2011)

Blimey, that's REALLY good, eh?!


----------



## TuwaSni (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

Tari,

So far, the teasers sound great. Any idea on release date and damage estimate?


----------



## IFM (Feb 16, 2011)

This is definitely on my must have list!


----------



## Ed (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

OMG Trabampoline!

You *really *need to do a dedicated legato deep sampled woods library. 

Even an orchestral woodwinds would probably sound amazing and would be awesome! Please consider it :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

Sounds great. Look forward to hearing more about this.

Matt


----------



## TARI (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

Thanks again for your words. I really appreciate them!!

Ed, yes, more wind instruments with this same concept are on the road :wink: 

The info I can give you right now is that as this is not a dedicated wind instrument library you will find more. Apart of the soundscapes (which is probably my favorite part), you will find deep sampled percussion (9-14 layers and 4rr) and a couple of nice celtic harps!

This is one of my harps, which has a very magical sound. I sampled it more than one year ago. It was waiting for this library  Here you can listen to an example of how it sounds. Pure magic to my ears:

*A CLEAR MORNING*

[mp3]http://www.eduardotarilonte.com/bestservice/aclearmorning.mp3[/mp3]

Tari


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent concept, Tari! My wife (soprano and New Age songwriter) will love this... she's really into the whole magical, mystical, enchanted forest-type thing


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 17, 2011)

Again Eduardo, a superb demo. Great - and very timely - to hear a library themed around something other then tension / horror / action!


----------



## StrangeCat (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*



TARI @ Thu Feb 17 said:


> Thanks again for your words. I really appreciate them!!
> 
> Ed, yes, more wind instruments with this same concept are on the road :wink:
> 
> ...



Was looking forward to that Sir! Look forward to the Release of you Lib!


----------



## TARI (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*

Thanks again guys. Your words really make me keep on developing.

Forest Kingdom has some nice surprises inside, like this true legato voice :wink: 

*TRAVEL THROUGH THE NIGHT*

[mp3]http://www.samplelibraries.com/demos/travel_through_the_night.mp3[/mp3]

No vocal phrases in the demo. Just real playing. All you hear is 100% Forest Kingdom.

Tari


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*

Awesome Eduardo. This is beginning to sound like a must-buy... although the quality of it is making me suspect my initial (and possibly hopeful) estimates for a price may have been wrong. :\


----------



## TARI (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*



TheUnfinished @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> Awesome Eduardo. This is beginning to sound like a must-buy... although the quality of it is making me suspect my initial (and possibly hopeful) estimates for a price may have been wrong. :\



Thank you! Believe me your estimates are right (if you were expecting something not expensive). I cannot say more right now, but you will be gratefuly surprised :wink:


----------



## StrangeCat (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*

I'll be sure to pick this up on release. Your programming, compositions, and musicianship are awesome! 

Thanks for giving us the tools man!


----------



## Lex (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*

Sounds amazing!...cant wait

alex


----------



## Ed (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...*



TARI @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> Forest Kingdom has some nice surprises inside, like this true legato voice :wink:
> 
> *TRAVEL THROUGH THE NIGHT*
> 
> ...



Thats so cool, no one's sampled something like this yet! Ive been wanting legato vocal samples like this for ages, here's hoping you or others do more.


----------



## Hal (Feb 18, 2011)

very nice idea,the forest kingdom 
the voice sounds very nice too


----------



## clonewar (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, really looking forward to this! I'm very interested to know all of the instruments that'll be in the library..


----------



## IvanP (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*

Absolutely fantastic, Tari! Sounds incredible!

(como siempre) 8) 

Iván


----------



## IFM (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have a release date set yet?


----------



## TARI (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*

Thanks guys! 
Cannot wait to show you more.

Regarding the release date, my idea is April.

Tari

Demos here. More coming soon:

http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/sets/forest-kingdom


----------



## TARI (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*

And yet another flute! This is a bulgarian small wooden flute. A really sweet and nice tone. Perfect for smooth melodies. You can listen here to the release notes feature.

Please listen to the demo here:

http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... n-the-wind


(I don't know how to embed Soundcloud player here :roll: )

Tari


----------



## StrangeCat (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new flute demo)*

flute has some nice embellishments.


----------



## Pochflyboy (Feb 23, 2011)

excited to see more on this. the playability of ur libraries is always something I think other developers aspire for. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Ed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new true legato vocal demo)*



TARI @ Tue Feb 22 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... n-the-wind
> 
> Tari



So good! I hope you do a dedicated library for legato woodwinds this good as well :D

Whats the dynamics like? Is there only one? 

If you did a dedicated library it would be great to have really soft dynamic's legato instrument


----------



## TARI (Feb 25, 2011)

StrangeCat @ Wed Feb 23 said:


> flute has some nice embellishments.



hehe...yes, it has some very nice ornaments. But the great thing is that the real legato allows you to do a lot of ornaments which sound absolutely real!



Pochflyboy @ Thu Feb 24 said:


> excited to see more on this. the playability of ur libraries is always something I think other developers aspire for. Looking forward to this one.


Thank you! Playability is something I really pay attention to. These instruments are VERY playable and easy to use. I have the feeling I am a flute player :D



Ed @ Thu Feb 24 said:


> So good! I hope you do a dedicated library for legato woodwinds this good as well :D
> 
> Whats the dynamics like? Is there only one?
> 
> If you did a dedicated library it would be great to have really soft dynamic's legato instrument


Hey Ed,
These real legato flutes have one velocity layer. This is becasue softer or harder dynamics are not possible. If you blow harder or softer, get undesired sounds (untuned, overblows)...that's the reason why they have one velocity, but believe me you are not going to miss anything.
Panpipes, for example, have more dynamic layers.
Other wind isntruments that will come after this release, will have more dynamic layers, because the instruments allow it 

Tari


----------



## twinsinmind (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new flute demo)*

will the price be the same compared with Epic world ?

You are just the best , sir yes you really are


----------



## TARI (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new flute demo)*



twinsinmind @ Fri Feb 25 said:


> will the price be the same compared with Epic world ?
> 
> You are just the best , sir yes you really are



Thanks for your words! :D 

Don't know yet about the final price. All I can say right now is that it will be cheaper than Epic World :wink: 

Size: 7 gb and more than 7.500 samples.

Tari


----------



## Mike Connelly (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds great. How about making the wind/voice instrument patches breath/wind controller friendly?


----------



## TARI (Mar 1, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Mar 01 said:


> Sounds great. How about making the wind/voice instrument patches breath/wind controller friendly?



Hi Mike. Thank you! I will have it in mind for future updates.


----------



## TARI (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new flute demo)*

And another solo vocal demo with real legato  This time in a soft orchestral context.

*ELVEN DAWN:*

http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/elven-dawn


----------



## Ed (Mar 1, 2011)

You really seem to have got the legato and expression right man! I really look forward to this product and future stuff like this! 

More vocal samples like this with different singers would also be brilliant!

Sometimes its not about excessive articulations as well, like I don't care if I have a sample of a singer that is singing really nice legato Mmms and Oohs but cant do anything else. If thats awesome I will love it.


----------



## twinsinmind (Mar 2, 2011)

i can only hope they improve the Engine 2 as it is a glitchy bitch


----------



## TARI (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed @ Tue Mar 01 said:


> You really seem to have got the legato and expression right man! I really look forward to this product and future stuff like this!
> 
> More vocal samples like this with different singers would also be brilliant!
> 
> Sometimes its not about excessive articulations as well, like I don't care if I have a sample of a singer that is singing really nice legato Mmms and Oohs but cant do anything else. If thats awesome I will love it.



Hi Ed,
Thanks man  I agree with you, it is not about tons of articulations, it is more about expression and playability. This patch has 6 slightly different words activated via keyswitches, but it is how it sounds and how easy is to play, which makes it great.
Some years ago I loved complex patches, but now, I want really playable and simple instruments where you don't have to tweak anything...just play and enjoy...



twinsinmind @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> i can only hope they improve the Engine 2 as it is a glitchy bitch


Yes, they are working everyday to improve it!


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2011)

TARI @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> Hi Ed,
> Thanks man  I agree with you, it is not about tons of articulations, it is more about expression and playability. This patch has 6 slightly different words activated via keyswitches, but it is how it sounds and how easy is to play, which makes it great.
> Some years ago I loved complex patches, but now, I want really playable and simple instruments where you don't have to tweak anything...just play and enjoy...



It makes me happy you seem to have the same ethos towards samples as me!! :D


----------



## Treb (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new demo featuring electric celtic harp among others...)*

Loving these demos, Tari. Please keep posting more!

How playable are the legato voices in faster passages? Do the legato intervals hold up okay, or were they more designed for slower passages? Are they all one velocity layer? Any other voices in addition to the two already demoed? :]

I'm loving that this is becoming a very diverse package with lots of variety. Keep up the great work!


----------



## MacQ (Mar 4, 2011)

Eduardo ... I loved (and love to this day) your Anthology Woodwinds. (The Low Whistle D has gotten more than a work-out here, hehe.) Your work is impeccable, and I'm really impressed by the sounds of this new library. Keep up the awesome work!

And now the point of my message ... thank you SO much for using the comment features on SoundCloud for the demos. This is REALLY enlightening as to what's going on, what's baked in and what's dynamic. Thanks again!

~Stu


----------



## TARI (Mar 7, 2011)

Treb @ Fri Mar 04 said:


> Loving these demos, Tari. Please keep posting more!
> 
> How playable are the legato voices in faster passages? Do the legato intervals hold up okay, or were they more designed for slower passages? Are they all one velocity layer? Any other voices in addition to the two already demoed? :]
> 
> I'm loving that this is becoming a very diverse package with lots of variety. Keep up the great work!



Hi Treb,
This voice was designed just for slow passages. It is one velocity layer but with a lot of expression. Very playable for slow music, as you have seen in the demos. Future releases (only vocals), will be more extensive.
Thanks :wink: 



MacQ @ Sat Mar 05 said:


> Eduardo ... I loved (and love to this day) your Anthology Woodwinds. (The Low Whistle D has gotten more than a work-out here, hehe.) Your work is impeccable, and I'm really impressed by the sounds of this new library. Keep up the awesome work!
> 
> And now the point of my message ... thank you SO much for using the comment features on SoundCloud for the demos. This is REALLY enlightening as to what's going on, what's baked in and what's dynamic. Thanks again!
> ~Stu



Thanks MacQ! 

Yes, Soundcloud comments are great to show whats going on in the demo.

Tari


----------



## TARI (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new demo featuring electric celtic harp among others...)*

Hello again!

This is a new demo featuring percussion and low pan pipes. 100% forest kingdom sounds.

http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... the-jungle

Next week I will give you all details about release date, price, manual, etc 

Tari


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 17, 2011)

Amazing.... Wonderful work Tari!


----------



## TARI (Mar 21, 2011)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Mar 17 said:


> Amazing.... Wonderful work Tari!


Thanks Pedro!


----------



## TARI (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(and another demo featuring percussion and low panpipes...)*

This is a new demo showing how well Forest Kingdom blends with other libraries, in this case, orchestral:

*An Ancient Tale (dressed) by Mateo Pascual*
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... cient-tale
*An Ancient Tale (naked) by Mateo Pascual*
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... an-ancient

Enjoy,

Tari


----------



## TARI (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(new demo blending FK with orchestra...)*

Hi guys,

Please, don't miss this awesome demo by Mateo Pascual. 100 % Forest Kingdom sounds  
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... eo-pascual

Tari


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(don't miss this new demo!!!...)*

Sounds fantastic Tari! 

This library is becoming more and more enticing with each demo...




Ryan :D


----------



## TARI (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(don't miss this new demo!!!...)*

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Ed (Mar 25, 2011)

This is on my must buy list, which is very short


----------



## shakuman (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(don't miss this new demo!!!...)*

To all, Tari is one of best devloper I deal with =o best samples and The best person in terms of communications and more importantly he has the good heart for this I don't need more demo cuz I trusted his work..Forward Tari o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## TARI (Mar 27, 2011)

Ed @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> This is on my must buy list, which is very short



Thanks Ed!! :D 



VSTiMan @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> Tari:
> 
> Any further news on Release Date & Price?
> 
> Thanks.


This week all details will be unveiled.



shakuman @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> To all, Tari is one of best devloper I deal with =o best samples and The best person in terms of communications and more importantly he has the good heart for this I don't need more demo cuz I trusted his work..Forward Tari o-[][]-o
> 
> Shakuman.



Hi Shakuman...I am flattered...  What more can I say. Thank you!!


Please, listen to this demo by Marius Masalar.

*DAWN TREADER*

Dressed:
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... er-dressed
Naked:
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... ader-naked

Tari


----------



## shakuman (Mar 27, 2011)

shakuman @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> To all, Tari is one of best devloper I deal with =o best samples and The best person in terms of communications and more importantly he has the good heart for this I don't need more demo cuz I trusted his work..Forward Tari o-[][]-o
> 
> Shakuman.
> 
> ...


Sincere words must be said o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## TARI (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(don't miss this new demo!!!...)*

Hello,

The release is so close!  
Please, have a look at this video demo that shows how easy is to make flutes to sound nice.

Watch it in HD



Tari


----------



## twinsinmind (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(NEW VIDEO DEMO!...)*

Teasing people should be a crime :D

great job....again....
:shock:


----------



## TARI (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(NEW VIDEO DEMO!...)*

Thanks twinsinmind.

Sorry to tease you again... :mrgreen: 



Next week full details.


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(NEW VIDEO DEMO!...)*

Vocal sounds great! What are the phrases she is singing?

I know I am being a spoiled jerk here but can we get an instrumental list?

I'll buy this as soon as it's announced I have always wanted those Celtic Harps!


----------



## Ed (Apr 4, 2011)

AMAZING.

These legato samples sound as well done as the Symphobia 2 ones which I think are the best legato instruments around only issue is the detail. 

Can't wait and also can't wait till you do mroe because I can't see any other developer doing this kind of thing! Seems like most other people are trying to be jack of all trades, which usually means its really hard to create one instrument, its huge and hard to handle and because it was so difficult to make probably can't do slow soft stuff well as they had to spend time recording the rest of it,


----------



## TARI (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(NEW VIDEO DEMO!...)*

Hello guys!
Finally all details are here! :D 






Forest Kingdom is a 7 gb library with more than 7.500 samples (44Khz-24bits. Instruments samples mono and pads stereo) and more than 200 sounds.

*Release date:* Friday 8 or Monday 11. Available at Sounds on Demand to download.
* Shipping *will start 10 days later
*Price:* 199 Euros (VAT included)

Download Manual here to see the instruments list:
*http://www.samplelibraries.com/docs/ForestKingdomManual.pdf (FOREST KINGDOM MANUAL)*

*Audio Demos:*
http://soundcloud.com/eduardotarilonte/ ... t-kingdom/
*Videos:*
*Don't miss the new soundscapes preview videos!*
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p ... 5A4816C1A8

Best Service will be demoing Forest Kingdom at Musikmesse. Don't forget to visit them!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 5, 2011)

Eduardo, wow! I can't think of any library that's taken such a broad themeatic approach before (well, not a library that's been any good anyway!). The quality here is outstanding (like Ed, I love the legatos), and incredibly diverse. I mean, on demo 5 suddenly that amazing voice comes in! And again on 7 (with CineOrch perhaps?!) You're covering a lot of ground, and quite a bit of that stuff hasn't been covered elsewhere at all it seems to me. Great price too - it's now firmly on the shopping list.

The only thing that concerns me is the use of Engine... but it looks so good I might just have to get over it! Incidentally, will the library appear on TrySound in due course?

Congratulations on this release, excellent work.


----------



## Treb (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow! Release in just a few days!

Very much appreciate the soundscape videos, Tari! Perfect complement to Epic World!


----------



## TARI (Apr 6, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> Eduardo, wow! I can't think of any library that's taken such a broad themeatic approach before (well, not a library that's been any good anyway!). The quality here is outstanding (like Ed, I love the legatos), and incredibly diverse. I mean, on demo 5 suddenly that amazing voice comes in! And again on 7 (with CineOrch perhaps?!) You're covering a lot of ground, and quite a bit of that stuff hasn't been covered elsewhere at all it seems to me. Great price too - it's now firmly on the shopping list.
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is the use of Engine... but it looks so good I might just have to get over it! Incidentally, will the library appear on TrySound in due course?
> 
> Congratulations on this release, excellent work.


Hello Guy, thanks!  you won't be dissapointed with Engine. Not sure when, but it will be available at try sound. About one or 2 months.
Yes, that track was composed with Cineorch  




TeamLeader @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> Congrats Tari. I hope the final days of work go really well for you!
> 
> Do you think you can get them to offer a package deal for Epic World and Forest?


Thank you! Best Service is who decides about offers, but at least you will have to wait until both libraries are one year old. Sorry...



Treb @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> Oh wow! Release in just a few days!
> 
> Very much appreciate the soundscape videos, Tari! Perfect complement to Epic World!


Glad you liked the soundscapes videos Treb. I love them


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(ALL DETAILS AVAILABLE)*

Wow, sounds really beautiful!


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(ALL DETAILS AVAILABLE)*

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## TARI (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(ALL DETAILS AVAILABLE)*



Simon Ravn @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> Wow, sounds really beautiful!


Thank you Simon!  



StrangeCat @ Wed Apr 06 said:


> Thanks for the Info!


You are welcome StrangeCat


----------



## dadek (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(ALL DETAILS AVAILABLE)*

Standing by...


----------



## TARI (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Forest Kingdom...coming soon...(ALL DETAILS AVAILABLE)*



dadek @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Standing by...



Just released!! :D 

http://www.bestservice.de/index.asp/en
http://www.soundsondemand.com/detail.asp/forest_kingdom/en/1 (http://www.soundsondemand.com/detail.as ... ngdom/en/1)

Thank you all for your support and kind words!

Tari


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats Tari.

Weirdest thing happened for me when I tried to download the demo. I received an email with loads of links on it, but they were all either Windows Engine installer, Mac Engine installer or the installation manual.

As you can imagine... bit disappointing! 

Anyone had this problem? Or am I in Crazytown, population: one?

Matt


----------



## Ed (Apr 12, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> Congrats Tari.
> 
> Weirdest thing happened for me when I tried to download the demo.



There's a demo??


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep, there's a demo available at:
http://www.soundsondemand.com/free_soun ... gdom/en/1#

Simply add the "FREE Demo" on the right to your shopping cart and go through checkout.
Gonna start my download now as well. o-[][]-o


----------



## twinsinmind (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic, library worth every penny


I only have one problem dear sir, Solo Voice , when you select another keyswitch
your voice stops or you can't go on with your melody 

as the keyboard is fully in mono and in legato....

Any work arround?


But no Doubt here , again a Masterpiece 0oD 0oD 0oD 0oD


----------



## TARI (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the late reply. I have been away. Thanks for your comments. I am glad you are enjoying the libray. A lot of love is in it.

Twinsinmind. Yes, we are working on a fix for that. There is an easy workaround. Just press the keyswitch before the note, not at the same time :wink: 

Thanks.

Tari


----------



## twinsinmind (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes that one i know but .. for some reason you need to stop the previous note too then.
and that can break the magic...

But great to hear your working already on a fix :D

Great stuff .....puffff blows my mind


----------



## TARI (Apr 14, 2011)

twinsinmind @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> Great stuff .....puffff blows my mind



I am VERY glad to see you are so happy with Forest Kingdom! :D 

Thanks


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 15, 2011)

I feel like I have too many of these libraries already, but boy this sounds terrific! I like the video too. 

I have qualms with the Engine player, mostly in that the size and text are not scalable. It's not like I'm 78 years old with cataracts, but the text is very small and hard to read. For this one reason I rarely use Cinematic Instruments even though I love the sounds and paid for the whole suite. Urg.


----------



## TARI (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you Snowleopard!  Glad you like it.

The font size in forest kingdom is bigger than the one in Epic World or Cinematique Instruments. It is arial size 11.

Tari


----------



## MaestroRage (Apr 16, 2011)

this is a damn fine library! 2 days in, I have already written 4 minutes of music and it's just outstanding.

This Engine though... I gotta tell you my friend, this Engine is killing me. Replacing layers with other layers makes it crash sometimes, the solo vocalist key switch issue I am also experiencing as a poster above me stated.

I was also wondering if you could give me any tips on how to control all the layers in the pads like you're doing with my midi controller. What CC must I attach to?


----------



## TARI (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi MaestroRage,
I am glad you find it inspiring! that was the first goal creating this library.  Programmers are working hard to solve these issues. Anyway you will find Engine stable.

Regarding the midi CC it is very easy...just right click with your mouse on any slider or button and you will see a menu to assign any midi CC of your choice.

Please, let me know if you have any more question

Thanks,

Tari


----------



## Ed (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey downloaded the demo!

Amazing sounds!! Its such a unique library! Even the demo sounds will be usefulll at some point :D

One small point about the legato, it seems to be permanently set on portamento, so just doing up a semi tone seems weird


----------



## TARI (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Ed!
From 0 to 35 velocity, portamento and from 36 to 127 legato. Just be careful you press the desired vel in order to play legato and not portamento.

Thanks Ed :wink:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 16, 2011)

I appreciate you're not tech support, Eduardo, but sadly I can't get the free library working. Engine is installed ok and I get the default sound, but despite following the "other easy" installation method to the letter, and the library appearing ok in preferences (and making the little power light turn blue), despite endless restarts the library doesn't want to appear.

Given Yellow Tools' problems and my own little experience here, it's not a platform I personally feel comfortable investing in. I hope you can migrate what appears to be an excellent sounding library to another platform one day - your stunning work should be used by as many people as possible!


----------



## TARI (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Guy,

Engine 2 is ver stable and safe. If it weren't I wouldn't release my libraries with it. I understand your concern though. We all love Kontakt  
Best Service has a superb customer support. Although it is yellow tools technology, it is Best Service support, which is a great guarantee.

Please, be sure you have the folders exactly like this:

*Any HD root/Yellow Tools/Libraries/Forest Kingdom FREE Library*. It should work without problems...

Please, let me know.

Tari


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Eduardo - I did just try that (the first install method), but the same results. The library automatically appeared in the preferences / library folder (with a 1 after it), lit the blue light just in case, but it doesn't actually appear anywhere else. "Load" just has blank options for favourites and midi files. It's not an auspicious debut, I'm afraid! Maybe I'm being dense....

Knowing it's Best Service support certainly helps - imho there needs to be a pretty rapid statement on the Yellow Tools situation. I guess it's best at this stage if Best Service were to take it over completely, it would give some peace of mind I guess. There are now so many furious YT owners on the boards with products they can't get working, some highly visible public clarification sooner rather than later would help.


----------



## Ed (Apr 16, 2011)

Guy, I made you an image... dunno if it helps. If you have added the library in preferences then you just need to do what I say in the image.

I will say when loading it seems to hang, but just wait and it works, it just doesn't have a loading bar.

http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/3885/forestkingdomengine.jpg (http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/3885 ... engine.jpg)


----------



## Ed (Apr 16, 2011)

TARI @ Sat Apr 16 said:


> Hi Ed!
> From 0 to 35 velocity, portamento and from 36 to 127 legato. Just be careful you press the desired vel in order to play legato and not portamento.
> 
> Thanks Ed :wink:




AHHH and I was really confused as I was pressing really softing after readinb this and wondered just how damn soft I had to press to get normal legato.

Then I realised it was legato at HIGH velocity and portamento at LOW velocity. Now I can get it sounding properly, its really really good legato instrument! Having portamento and legato like this is really a step in the right direction as far as legato instruments go, I don't know how VSL now does it with their PRO instruments though

The built in reverb is really surprisingly pretty good too. EDIT: How do I link MIDI volume control to the channel in Engine, as it doesn't seem to be linked.


----------



## Lpp (Apr 18, 2011)

noiseboyuk,

have you confirmed your adding the lib to Engine with "Save preferences" in the lower right corner ? It will order you to restart Engine and the lib will appear.


----------



## bestservice robert (Apr 18, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ 16th April 2011 said:


> I appreciate you're not tech support, Eduardo, but sadly I can't get the free library working. Engine is installed ok and I get the default sound, but despite following the "other easy" installation method to the letter, and the library appearing ok in preferences *(and making the little power light turn blue)*, despite endless restarts the library doesn't want to appear.



Hi Noiseboyuk,
......making the power light turn blue????
Sorry, it´s not a power light....it´s a *mute button!*
So turn it black, save preferences and restart Engine. I´m pretty sure that the layers will appear immediately o-[][]-o 

Have fun!

Robert
Best Service team


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah! I'll try that later Robert. In the first install option I'd definitely tried both lit and unlit to no avail, but I've since moved the library to the Yellow Tools from within the root - it might work now.

Don't suppose you're able to clarify the position with Yellow Tools? Are they still trading? Are Best Service now officially responsible for all their tech support? If so would be good to make a more public statement as I'm not sure how widely known that is.


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 18, 2011)

oooohhh nooooo ... noooo noooooo... I WILL NOT download the demo!!!
(Cause I know I will instantly buy that baby and my bank manager (wife) will definitely rip my head off...)

Marco

PS: I think I´ll have to stay away from forums like these where such excellent libs are presented again and again


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay... Couldn´t resist and downloaded the demo now. Really totally love the sound but will definitely not buy it as the Engine is not 64-bit. And the 32-bit Bridge in Logic is a major pain in the a...

Would have loved and would have instantly bought this beautiful lib under Kontakt4... 

So - no go for me...
Bummer! Really.

Marco


----------



## TARI (Apr 18, 2011)

prscully20 @ Sun Apr 17 said:


> I've been playing with the demo and I can't put it down! The production value is superb Tari - congrats! I will have to get this in the near future.
> 
> Ryan



Thank you Ryan  Looking forward to your feedback once you order it.



marcotronic @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> Okay... Couldn´t resist and downloaded the demo now. Really totally love the sound but will definitely not buy it as the Engine is not 64-bit. And the 32-bit Bridge in Logic is a major pain in the a...
> 
> Would have loved and would have instantly bought this beautiful lib under Kontakt4...
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,
I respect your point of view about the sample player. Programmers are working on a 64 bits Mac version. I hope that will happen soon.

Anyway, thank you for your compliments about the sounds. In the end, sound is what matter IMHO :wink: 

Tari


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Tari! Really looking forward to the 64-bit version! 

Marco


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 19, 2011)

bestservice robert @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> noiseboyuk @ 16th April 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate you're not tech support, Eduardo, but sadly I can't get the free library working. Engine is installed ok and I get the default sound, but despite following the "other easy" installation method to the letter, and the library appearing ok in preferences *(and making the little power light turn blue)*, despite endless restarts the library doesn't want to appear.
> ...



Darn - still nada for me. 32 bit, XP SP2, standalone.


----------



## bestservice robert (Apr 20, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ 19th April 2011 said:


> bestservice robert @ Mon Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ 16th April 2011 said:
> ...



Please contact [email protected] directly by email. The guys will care about your problem

Robert


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to let you know a little demo I have made using the (absolutely fantastic) vocal patch, this alone is worth buying this lib - apart from all the other great stuff, the pads are simply amazing and a great inspiration.

Thanks a lot for creating this lib.

http://soundcloud.com/de-signs-biz/deat ... yalty-free

Hope you don't mind the audio watermark 

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 11, 2011)

i keep thinking it sounds kinda junky and I can't figure out why : )


----------



## Freesamples (Jul 11, 2011)

marcotronic @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> Would have loved and would have instantly bought this beautiful lib under Kontakt4...


I have absolutely same thoughts. Is there any chance to see Kontakt 4 version? A lot of people using Kontakt as main sampler and it's hard for them to move to another sampler. I think it would be fair to make a Kontakt 4 version and give it to users (by personal request), who bought this version.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jul 11, 2011)

de_signs @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> Hey, just wanted to let you know a little demo I have made using the (absolutely fantastic) vocal patch, this alone is worth buying this lib - apart from all the other great stuff, the pads are simply amazing and a great inspiration.
> 
> Thanks a lot for creating this lib.
> 
> ...




The vocal line is beautiful. I definitely still want to get this library at some point.


Nice work!


Ryan


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 12, 2011)

Blimey, that vocal line does sound good - not the one that keeps going "Audio Jungle", I think that particular bit of MCing seems out of place in a track like this? 

Oh... didn't want any more gear lust.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 12, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> Blimey, that vocal line does sound good - not the one that keeps going "Audio Jungle", I think that particular bit of MCing seems out of place in a track like this?
> 
> Oh... didn't want any more gear lust.



Definitely  Sadly no other way to show off music that way but with that beautiful voice telling over and over again where to buy it... That's the price of being exclusive author....

Just wanted to show off what this patch os capable of 

Anyway thanks for listening.

Dirk


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 12, 2011)

de_signs @ Tue Jul 12 said:


> Definitely  Sadly no other way to show off music that way but with that beautiful voice telling over and over again where to buy it... That's the price of being exclusive author....
> 
> Just wanted to show off what this patch os capable of
> 
> ...


The main thing is you can still hear the cool track, and those excellent vocals, despite it.

Off to Best Service, to remind myself of the price...


----------



## Freesamples (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bought. Library is great. The only thing - I'd wish more vocal presets. BTW, there is great percussion sounds. Especially wind chimes =)

Now about player. It's not easy to use. There is no even progress bar when samples loading. And during 15 minutes of work the x64 version crashed my host 2 times =(


----------



## Ztarr (Jul 12, 2011)

Engine sucks. FK is awesome. Good work as always Dirk


----------



## TARI (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful track Dirk! Great use of the vocal patch. Thanks for sharing :D I love to see how composers use libraries.

Freesamples, did you download the latest Engine version 2.0.1.? Best Service is working hard on future updates. I use Engine in my VE pro 64 bits without problems. Hope the update solves it.

Thank you all for your kind words  

Tari


----------



## devastat (Jul 13, 2011)

Forest Kingdom is an amazing instrument, but I do also experience problems with the Engine (i am running version 2.0.1). A single flute patch might peak my VST Performance so I have to increase my latency. These are the first instruments that I have to increase latency with - and I have run pretty massive projects without any problems before, so I was a bit surprised to see a single flute patch peaking my VST performance. 

In any case, thanks for the great instrument!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 19, 2011)

devastat @ Wed Jul 13 said:


> Forest Kingdom is an amazing instrument, but I do also experience problems with the Engine (i am running version 2.0.1). A single flute patch might peak my VST Performance so I have to increase my latency. These are the first instruments that I have to increase latency with - and I have run pretty massive projects without any problems before, so I was a bit surprised to see a single flute patch peaking my VST performance.
> 
> In any case, thanks for the great instrument!


Out of curiosity, have you tried turning the built-in convolution reverb off for the patch and using your own? ENGiNE's reverb is monstrously greedy with CPU for some reason.

I'm running 2.01 as well on OSX and it doesn't give me any latency issues at all.


----------



## devastat (Jul 19, 2011)

Mathazzar @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried turning the built-in convolution reverb off for the patch and using your own? ENGiNE's reverb is monstrously greedy with CPU for some reason.



Yeah I have turned the reverb off, it helps but its still extremely ASIO hungry. If i increase my latency buffer one step then it works like any instrument, even with the reverb on..


----------



## TARI (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks devastat and Takabuntu for your support! :D 



Takabuntu @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> Looking forward to your next sample library release Tari, thanks again :!: :!: :!:


Cannot wait to introduce it here. I will do in September :wink:


----------



## Ed (Jul 20, 2011)

TARI @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Cannot wait to introduce it here. I will do in September :wink:



Excited!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 21, 2011)

TARI @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Thanks devastat and Takabuntu for your support! :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see people's reactions! muahaha!


----------



## TARI (Jul 21, 2011)

Takabuntu @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Well, I just got Forest Kingdom in the mail and I'm (again) seriously impressed with the sounds: consider me a fan!!!


Thank you Takabuntu! Your happiness is my happiness :D 



Takabuntu @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Do I seriously have to wait until September???? :wink:


Yes, sorry, I really have to make a big effort not to show it, but I prefer to have things almost finished. The wait will be worth it :mrgreen: 



Ed @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> TARI @ Wed Jul 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot wait to introduce it here. I will do in September :wink:
> ...


Ed, I am sure you will love it!! :wink:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations Tari - I am sure it will be up to your usual high standards. Good fortunes to you.


----------



## TARI (Jul 21, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jul 21 said:


> Congratulations Tari - I am sure it will be up to your usual high standards. Good fortunes to you.


Thank you very much Rob!! :D


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey @ all, 

me once again. I've just wanted to dive deeper into "Forest Kingdom" and tried to do a track with this library alone nothing else added. Here's what I came up with:

http://soundcloud.com/de-signs-biz/fore ... ibrarytest 

Short description of my experiences:

First, I love that library, the more I work with it, the more I'm amazed by the sound and feel of the patches. I love the percussions, the "War Drums" sound great to my ears, also the "metal" srtuff seems great to me. It's absolutely easy to get inspired by the sounds. 
Maybe the overall feel of the patches can be a bit limiting when using FK on its own as I have done in the track cause the patches seem all to drive in the same direction (soundwise) which of course is in the nature of this library and not really a negative thing, cause that's what this lib is for i guess. I guess the library is more powerful combined with other elements and orchestral soundscapes. 

But I wanted to do a track with FK alone so that's what I got 

What I "didn't like": Although I am not that old and my eyes are quite okay imho I find Engine's font (size) very hard to read. This sometimes is hard to work with. 2nd problem, I always thought I have a stable system (i5 quadcore, 8 GB ram...) Engine 2 with 8 Forest Kingdom Tracks loaded got my system to break first time since I set it up :( two times. And I experienced also the already mentioned crackles and dropouts until I increased my systems latency. 

But finally I'm still very happy with this library and maybe a futute Engine-Update will fix the issues mentioned before.


Cheers
Dirk


----------



## bestservice robert (Jul 26, 2011)

de_signs @ 26th July 2011 said:


> But finally I'm still very happy with this library and maybe a future Engine-Update will fix the issues mentioned before.
> 
> Cheers
> Dirk



This will happen.....please be patient!

Robert


----------



## Udo (Jul 26, 2011)

bestservice robert @ Wed Jul 27 said:


> de_signs @ 26th July 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > But finally I'm still very happy with this library and maybe a future Engine-Update will fix the issues mentioned before.
> ...


Robert, what's the situation now, since Magix took over yellow tools and your Engine contains/is based on yt Independence code?


----------



## TARI (Jul 27, 2011)

de_signs @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> Hey @ all,
> 
> me once again. I've just wanted to dive deeper into "Forest Kingdom" and tried to do a track with this library alone nothing else added. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> ...


Hi Dirk,
Loved the music! Thank you very much for sharing and your kind words about the library! 

Tari


----------



## TeamLeader (Jul 27, 2011)

bestservice robert @ Tue Jul 26 said:


> de_signs @ 26th July 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > But finally I'm still very happy with this library and maybe a future Engine-Update will fix the issues mentioned before.
> ...



Great to hear Robert. We have to have these lil tweaks happen before we step into both of Tari's great libs. Especially the 64 bit issues.


----------

